# GÓC SÁNG TẠO > Khu vực lập trình > Pascal/Delphi/Kylix >  Khi nào dùng integer ? khi nào dùng real

## Meoluoingungay

*Khi nào dùng integer ? khi nào dùng real*

----------


## hatrang1995

Cái tên kiểu dữ liệu đã nói lên tất cả.
Integer là kiểu số nguyên ( kích thước 2 bytes, phạm vi từ -32768 --> 32767 )
( VD: -1 ,4 ,6 ,-3 )
Real là kiểu số thực ( kích thước 4 bytes )
VD: 1.34 2 5 1.342
Đấy tùy vào biến bạn dùng là số nguyên hay số thực mà khai báo kiểu tương ứng cho phù hợp.
( Dĩ nhiên là số thực thì bao trùm cả số nguyên. Nhưng nếu biến nguyên thì nên lưu trữ nó ở dạng số nguyên ( longint, integer,word,....) vì trong kiểu dữ liệu này có 1 số các khác mà kiểu thực ko có : VD toán tử mod, div )
VD: Nhập số nguyên n từ bàn phím. Ktra tính nguyên tố, hoàn hảo,.........
=> var n:integer ( hoặc word )
+) Lập trình giải bài toán gà chó
a: là số chó , b: là số gà => a,b phải là số nguyên rồi
Thì khai báo var a,b:integer ( hoặc byte, word,...)
+) Nhập 3 số a,b,c là dộ dài 3 cạnh 1 tam giác => Tính diện tích
Rõ ràng dộ dài cạnh của tam giác là số thực ( VD 1 3.5 8.9 ......) => var a,b,c: real

----------


## baobinhtb

Bạn hiểu đơn giản: 
+Số thực(Real): chính là số thập phân.
+Sô nguyên(Integer): cũng là số thực nhưng chỉ lấy phần nguyên trước dấu "phẩy" và bỏ đi phần thập phân sau dấu "phẩy".

Như vậy bạn sẽ phải tùy vào bài toán mà sử dụng real or integer cho phù hợp. 
VD: Bạn khai báo a:integer mà trong ct lại có phép toán a:=2/3 thì trình biên dịch sẽ báo lỗi ngay [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG].

*Chúc bạn học tốt!
Thân!*

----------


## inhongdang

Real: kiểu số thực, có cả phần thập phân, thường được dùng trong những phép tính có dư, vd:2/3
integer: kiểu số nguyên, dùng trong những phép tính không có dấu /, kể cả phép / này có chẵn: vd 4/2=2 nhưng không thể gán 1 biến integer có giá trị 4/2 được.

----------

